# Largest 40k armies



## pookie9121 (Apr 17, 2012)

I just started building an IG army and I can already tell that this army will get pretty large pretty fast. So far I have picked up 30 shock troops, 2 Chimeras and a command squad with another 20 shock troops and a Shadowlord ordered earlier today. I am curious to see pictures of people with large 40k armies whether they are IG or something else. 

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

I don't have any pictures up (maybe I will get some though once everything gets painted, I get a good camera and I run out of good excuses) but my nids army is larger than all my others combined. We use it for apoc. games at my GW store when they play them (usually with new players). Hundreds of gants and dozens of MCs, not to mention all the medium size guys. 

Which reminds me of a funny tangent point - the other day I played a game against one of our resident powergamers who enjoys list tailoring. His 40k armies are - necron air force, 27/27 daemon screamer/flamer list, and grey knights he has from 5th. Told him I was doing nidzilla, then put down a swarm list. Conversation that followed:

"What the &*$% is that?!?! You said nidzilla!"
"Well yes I did (censored to protect the innocent). But to teach you to stop list tailoring, I lied. Aren't you glad you brough so many lascannons"?
"$%&# you! How am I supposed to win"?
"Hey man - pro tip - you aren't. Ready to play now?"


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well at this stage i have two main armies going and that is "Sons of Achaylus" Chaos Space Marines that is something like 24,000 points, while my "Purple Skullz" Orks comes in at about 8,000 points, but in Apoc i combine both for a grand total of about 32,000 points.

Cheers


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

DivineEdge said:


> "What the &*$% is that?!?! You said nidzilla!"
> "Well yes I did (censored to protect the innocent). But to teach you to stop list tailoring, I lied. Aren't you glad you brough so many lascannons"?
> "$%&# you! How am I supposed to win"?
> "Hey man - pro tip - you aren't. Ready to play now?"


I lol'ed.

I have a friend who has about 15k of guard. I think there are 2 baneblades and a shadowsword in there. And LOTS of bodies. He'd need 2 deployment zones just to cram all the bases into the same game. I wish I had a picture of this but actually... not really, because he uses a tube of glue per tank and then throws on gobbets of paint. It's 15k of abomination, honestly. Spare your eyes some pain.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

maelstrom48 said:


> I lol'ed.
> 
> I have a friend who has about 15k of guard. I think there are 2 baneblades and a shadowsword in there. And LOTS of bodies. He'd need 2 deployment zones just to cram all the bases into the same game. I wish I had a picture of this but actually... not really, because he uses a tube of glue per tank and then throws on gobbets of paint. It's 15k of abomination, honestly. Spare your eyes some pain.


I know of your pain, i once went to a tourney and saw this large Space Marine army of about that size, oh the shame of it, the bugger who owned the army decided to paint his entire army white, but with and i kid you not with white acrylic undercoat housepaint, i asked him how did he use it and he told me that he simply dipped the models in the paint and let them "drip dry" i have never ever wanted to kill someone and steal their models in my life. Oh the Shame.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

There is a guy at my local game store with 80k+ points worth of Space Marines. Pretty insane.


Also, the list tailoring guy sounds like an uber-tool.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Mine, Just the Traitor guard part about 2 years ago.I have added several tanks and a couple of squads of infantry since then, as well as heaps more artillery.










Chaos marines/demons bit grown a bit since then too. Two more landraiders and 4 squads of marines.








Final totals are
Traitor guard about 300 infantry and 25 armored vehicles. 5 standard superheavies and the leviathan. 20000pts
Chaos marines. about 150 marines, 80 demons, 21 armored vehicles/walkers and three titans. 2 warhounds and a reaver. 15000 points. Only painted units are included.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

What is that giant tank/mobile command center thing in the back?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Leviathan. Out of the BOLS lords of battle minidex. about 1500points.








I just realised how much is missing from my photos. Most of my demons , all the dark mechanicus , several ig tanks and squads and the marine heavy tanks among other things.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have around 30k points of Eldar. I need to get it all set up one day.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

It is a big job to lay out 40000points worth. Takes best part of half a day to put them out and put them away again.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Not going to lie, that Leviathan thing looks pretty boss. It also captures the essence of Warhammer 40,000: unbelievably huge weapons on gargantuan & unwieldy platforms. How long did it take to put together?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Leviathan = Sturmtiger ?


----------



## pookie9121 (Apr 17, 2012)

LTKage said:


> Not going to lie, that Leviathan thing looks pretty boss. It also captures the essence of Warhammer 40,000: unbelievably huge weapons on gargantuan & unwieldy platforms. How long did it take to put together?


I agree. I saw the Leviathan and my jaw dropped. How long did it take to put together? 

Thanks for showing pictures and for everyone commenting so far. Lets keep it going. I enjoy seeing the large armies cram entire table surfaces. 

Cheers


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Looks like a german WWII tank hunter almost. Really boxy. But so cool at the same time.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Well building my new Nid army I realise I have over 130 gaunts for a 1500 point list. Yet I only deploy 30 on the table (the rest are for spawning from Tervigons.) I do have plans to expand this number since I would love to use the endless horde formation for apocalypse (I know it won't exist soon but I just want to be able to look at them all and say to myself "I painted all this shit")


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

pookie9121 said:


> I just started building an IG army and I can already tell that this army will get pretty large pretty fast. So far I have picked up 30 shock troops, 2 Chimeras and a command squad with another 20 shock troops and a Shadowlord ordered earlier today. I am curious to see pictures of people with large 40k armies whether they are IG or something else.
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


I find it amusing that he is asking for pictures and so far only one have posted any. I would post but feel that my 2000p Orks or my 1500p Eldar is large enough.


----------



## pookie9121 (Apr 17, 2012)

Moriouce said:


> I find it amusing that he is asking for pictures and so far only one have posted any. I would post but feel that my 2000p Orks or my 1500p Eldar is large enough.


I'm glad you are amused. Post pictures of your Orks or Eldar (or both). All armies welcome.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

This is the army of Sir Lambert, a famous French Space Marine player. They are called the "Knights of Light" and this pic was taken at the 2010 French Games Day


----------



## pookie9121 (Apr 17, 2012)

That looks like a beautiful army. Thanks for sharing. :drinks: 

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Love your WW2 tank to 40k conversions as always shaantitus,
My biggest army is my chaos marines, which was before the 6th ed codex over 10k now its just under 9k.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Magpie has it right , it is an old 1:16th RC Sturmtiger all 40k'd up. Buying all the baneblade sponson sprues cost more than the tank did.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I've got just under 28k Craftworld Eldar if the units are built like I would typically use them now. That doesn't include a large portion of a large purchase made recently as I haven't gotten around to sorting and assembling it all. But with the bikes, vypers, and aspects in there I can easily see 30k total. 

I also have around 7k Dark Eldar, but they just don't hold my attention like the craftworld kin.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmmm. Haven't counted up the points of my army any time recently. I'm tempted to draw up an Apocalypse list for an accurate count to put up here.

I'd hazard a guess at 10k CSM, 3k Daemons, and 500 points of Guard. Just starting to build a Traitor Guard allied contingent with those last.


----------

